# Several scraping projects



## Richard King 2 (Yesterday at 12:31 PM)

I was researching a reply to a question about a broken cross-slide T-slot, shown at minute 8:30 and found this You Tube show that was shot in the Horby, Sweden class I taught a few years ago.  I was a bit silly in the beginning.  I didn't know it was going on Youtube.  One student was making faces at me behind the cameraman.  Each student shares their personal project.  The fellow who was doing the show was a hobbyist, but his real job was a Medical Doctor.  It shows how to blue up and test parts.  The week before I taught a class in Oslo, Norway.


----------

